# Old Handgun 1888



## Hotwire1 (Mar 16, 2008)

After my father passed, I found an old handgun, that I had not seen since I was a kid.

On the barrel is : "Spencer Safety Hammerless"
"PAT Jan 24 1888, Oct 29 1889"

and with a serial number on the butt of the handle.

Can anyone give me any more info on this handgun??

Thanks
Hotwire1


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I found some info online at the link below; check the top of the third column.
Does that description sound like your gun?

http://www.gundigestmagazine-digital.com/gundigestmag/20070903/?pg=19


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Lord! You drag an antique pistol in here with no pictures!!!
*SHAME ON YOU!*
We gotta have pics of this sucker and pronto or we will pull your big toenail off with a pair of visegrips :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Lord! You drag an antique pistol in here with no pictures!!!
> *SHAME ON YOU!*
> We gotta have pics of this sucker and pronto or we pull your big toenail off with a pair of visegrips :smt033


:anim_lol: I agree. :anim_lol:LMAO!:anim_lol:


----------

